# alguien sabe porqué Benelux?



## gian_eagle

*Benelux* es la denominación colectiva de Belgica, Holanda (Nederlands), y Luxemburgo.

Alguien sabe si este término es sinónimo de Paises Bajos?

Benelux is the collective denomination given to Belgium, The Netherlands and Luxemburg.

Does anybody know if term is a synonym of Países Bajos - The Netherlands?


----------



## Tay

Según tengo entendido Holanda es los Países Bajos.
Con respecto a Benelux:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benelux


----------



## gian_eagle

oh, entonces paises bajos no incluye a bélgica?


----------



## Tay

Nope, los Países Bajos es Holanda solamente
http://go.hrw.com/atlas/span_htm/nethrlnd.htm


----------



## Fernando

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> *Benelux* es la denominación colectiva de BElgica, Holanda (NEderlands), y LUXemburgo.
> 
> Alguien sabe si este término es sinónimo de Paises Bajos?


----------



## ILT

Reino de los Países Bajos es el nombre oficial de Holanda.  Por qué lo conocemos como Holanda, ¡ni idea!


----------



## gian_eagle

entonces cual es el común denominador entre Benelux y Paises Bajos?


----------



## anangelaway

Paises Bajos = Pays Bas = Netherlands  

_*Benelux*_

*Be*lgium + *Ne*therlands + *Lux*embourg


----------



## Alundra

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> entonces cual es el común denominador entre Benelux y Paises Bajos?


 
Holanda???

Alundra.


----------



## ILT

Benelux es la contracción de *Be*lgium, The *Ne*therlands y *Lux*embourg.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Holanda es una región de los Países Bajos, !ojo!, no confundir. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente dice Holanda refiriéndose al país entero. Incluso muchos holandeses lo hacen.


----------



## gian_eagle

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Holanda es una región de los Países Bajos, !ojo!, no confundir. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente dice Holanda refiriéndose al país entero. Incluso muchos holandeses lo hacen.


 
esa explicación me confundió


----------



## ILT

Mira lo que dice la embajada de Holanda/El Reino de los Países Bajos:



> Durante el Siglo de Oro (ver historia), dentro de los Países Bajos, la provincia de Holanda era una de las más poderosas y importantes desde el punto de vista económico. Es por eso que el nombre de "Holanda" es tan conocido a nivel mundial. En la constitución actual, Holanda engloba solamente dos provincias (Holanda del Norte y Holanda del Sur) dentro del conjunto de las doce provincias que tienen los Países Bajos. Por eso, el nombre correcto para el país es "los Países Bajos".


----------



## Alundra

I love translating said:
			
		

> Mira lo que dice la embajada de Holanda/El Reino de los Países Bajos:


 
Muchísimas gracias por la info, ILT, esto ha sido muy interesante...  

Alundra.


----------



## Roi Marphille

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> esa explicación me confundió


El reino de los Países Bajos está compuesto por varias regiones. Holanda es una de ellas, es la mas famosa y la que concentra mas poder económico y demográfico. Los habitantes del reino se llaman "holandeses", creo que todos, no se si los "frisios" (nacionalidad del Norte de los Países Bajos e Oeste de Alemania) se consideran y llaman a sí mismos holandeses también.  .


----------



## gian_eagle

gracias por las explicaciones, Roi y Ilove Translating!


----------



## Fernando

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Holanda es una región de los Países Bajos, !ojo!, no confundir. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente dice Holanda refiriéndose al país entero. Incluso muchos holandeses lo hacen.



Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente disiento de Roi:

Holanda es un país muy mono que está al norte de Bélgica y al oeste de Alemania.

Holanda es también una región de Holanda que en español ha producido que se asimile al total del país.

Países Bajos es otro nombre para Holanda.

Pero en la Edad Media y en los siglos XVI y XVII los Países Bajos incluían todo el Benelux, divididos entre los PB españoles (luego austriacos) y los PB independientes.

PS: Los holandeses no deciden cómo se llama Holanda en español (¡hasta ahí podíamos llegar!).


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente disiento de Roi:
> 
> Holanda es un país muy mono que está al norte de Bélgica y al oeste de Alemania.
> 
> Holanda es también una región de Holanda que en español ha producido que se asimile al total del país.
> 
> Países Bajos es otro nombre para Holanda.
> 
> Pero en la Edad Media y en los siglos XVI y XVII los Países Bajos incluían todo el Benelux, divididos entre los PB españoles (luego austriacos) y los PB independientes.
> 
> PS: Los holandeses no deciden cómo se llama Holanda en español (¡hasta ahí podíamos llegar!).


Amigo Fernando, 
mmm...pues yo *no* disiento de lo que dices, al contrario...y no se dónde tú disientes de lo que dije...
creo que ha habido un malentendido  , yo no dije que los holandeses decidan cómo debe llamarse su país en español...supongo que les dará igual.

El tópico del hilo lo toqué muchísimo cuando estuve viviendo hace muchos años en Holanda aka Países Bajos. Hablé con muchos holandeses sobre el tema y la mayoría de ellos llama a su país "Holanda", aunque oficialmente se llame "*Nederland*" o sea; "Países Bajos" en castellano y "The Netherlands" en inglés. El término oficial se usa mas bien por documentos, cartas etc.. y no vi nunca que existiera un conflicto por el uso de uno o otro. Podríamos decir que los dos términos son mas o menos sinónimos. 
En castellano pasa lo mismo. Hay gente que dirá Holanda, la mayoría...y habrá gente que dirá Países Bajos. Insisto en que el término oficial es Reino de los Países Bajos, y la reina se llama Beatrix, ala. A mi, como se llame el país, la verdad es que me da igual.  

Y sí, el país es bastante mono  . Como curiosidad os diré que si preguntáis a los holandeses cuál es la capital, no todos os van a contestar la misma ciudad. Se ve que no lo tienen muy claro.

groeten
Roi


----------



## Fernando

Sí, conozco el lío entre La Haya (Den Hague, creo) y Amsterdam.

Maldita sea, no hay forma de discutir contigo.

Por cierto, dudo mucho que Outsider lo hubiese expresado mejor que yo.


----------



## gian_eagle

al parecer es una confusión de los mismos habitantes. no es razón para que se ofusquen. creo que ambos puntos son valederos.

por cierto, al idioma oficial, tengo entendido que lo llaman tanto *neerlandés* como *holandés*.


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sí, conozco el lío entre La Haya (Den Hague, creo) y Amsterdam.


Den Haag.


----------



## gian_eagle

algunas cosas contínuan en ponerse de acuerdo...indefinidamente


----------



## Javier-Vega

Para incrementar la confusion, en ingles a los holandeses se les conoce como "dutch". ¿Porque este nombre que no parece tener relacion con "Netherlands" o con "Holland"?


----------



## Fernando

Léete esto. Los pobres holandeses lo llevan fatal. Los hispanohablantes confundimos una región con el total del país y los anglófonos les llaman "alemanes".
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=dutch&searchmode=none
Para ser un país tan bonito y con gente tan amable sus relaciones públicas son pésimas.


----------



## gian_eagle

wow! que confuso está esto!

dutch asociado a => deutchland????

realmente confunde esto.

según la fuente, los términos de gentilicios de Alemania y Holanda, vienen del inglés antiguo (Old English)


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> Den Haag.


sí pero bueno, en realidad, y para hacerlo aún mas divertido, "Den Haag" es la forma corta para referirse al bonito nombre de: *'s-Gravenhage*. 
 
groeten

Roi


----------



## Fernando

¿Y qué significa? ¿En casa del señor Gravenhage?


----------

